# Florida dairy



## kingfarvito (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey guys, I've lurked for a long time. Finally had a reason to make an account. I'm catering a wedding in Clearwater, FL in a few days and I need to get my hands on some kosher cream. We cant find anything local. 

I need about a cup of cream. We would have to come out and watch you milk the cow/sheep/goat for kosher purposes. I would pay you very well for your time and generosity. 


WILLING TO DRIVE 

Thank you guys so much in advance


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

I have groups of kids come watch me milk . . . but you would have to drive to Texas.


----------

